# OCing a AMD Athlon X2 Brisbane Edition



## zCharlie92 (Feb 26, 2011)

I've seen reports of peoples' Brisbanes OC'ed to 4.0 GHz and even higher due to the 65 nm Tech and the unlocked ability to OC more lowering the Voltage level. I can't even get mines over Factory spec [3.1 GHz] without it BSoDing on me or locking up my PC.

OS: Win Vista 32 bit SP2

MB:










My MoBo doesn't even have extra PCI-E 2.0 slots so idk why its a
570 SLI

Memory: 2x1 GB XmS2
Factory Spec 400Mhz DDR2 [5-5-5-12-24-2T]
OC'ed to Stable 445MHz [Auto-Auto-Auto-Auto-Auto-Auto]
Highest 502 MHz Unstable [Auto-Auto-Auto-Auto-Auto-Auto]

GFX Card: BFGTech 9800 GT GDDR3 OC2
Factory
GPU: 625
Shader: 1620
Mem: 900
OC'ed to Stable ---
GPU: 635
Shader: 1620
Mem: 920
Highest Unstable ---
GPU: 675
Shader: 1700
Mem: 942

Processor:










The Highest Xplier is 15.5 but i set it to 14.5 and my BSpeed to 215 to OC my Memory, and i've heard reports that having your HT over 1000.0 is already Overkill but i had this OC set up for a year and its fine.
I may need to Update my Bios too because my actual Voltage on the Processor is [Factory: 1.3750], and is clocked at 1.4250, 40-50 C idle 60-70 Under Load but i never did update my Bios on this board yet. And the board is also... Old.

Any Suggestions?


----------

